
Continuous Delivery with AWS Beanstalk, CodePipeline and Terraform - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/continuous-delivery-with-beanstalk-codepipeline-and-terraform/
======
pattrn
This is my third post in a 30 day blog post marathon about building production
applications. It describes how to build a full continuous delivery pipeline on
AWS. I'd love to hear your feedback!

~~~
some_account
I really like how you use Teraform to automate the infrastructure. I'm
currently reading about it and will use it at my next gig with AWS, so this is
very useful for me. Thanks!

~~~
pattrn
Definitely let me know if you have any questions about Terraform / AWS. The
remaining 27 blog post topics are still up in the air, so I'm looking for some
writing material :).

One thing to note about these posts is that they take some shortcuts when
addressing things like secret storage. If you're using this directly in a
production application, make sure to read the noted sections and make those
changes.

